# 64 vs. 65 AM-FM Radio



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

A new member here. Really appreciate the wealth of knowledge on this site!

Can someone tell me if there are any differences between a '64 and '65 AM-FM radio........ other than price

Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, a little more info. Could someone tell me if this specific radio is an AM-FM from a Lemans/GTO?? I thought GTO/Lemans radio had a slider for the AM-FM selector, not in the preset buttons.

If it is, what year?










Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen one with the marked buttons like that. Looks a lot like my '66 AMFM, but mine has a slider. So does my '67. That looks like a '65 up unit, though. '64's stll had the delta markings at 580 and 1260 or so on the AM face for the Civil Defense Network (CNLRD?) Don't know if it's Tempest or Big Car.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've never seen one with the marked buttons like that. Looks a lot like my '66 AMFM, but mine has a slider. So does my '67. That looks like a '65 up unit, though. '64's stll had the delta markings at 580 and 1260 or so on the AM face for the Civil Defense Network (CNLRD?) Don't know if it's Tempest or Big Car.


Thanks for the response!

The shape of the dash opening looks correct, and this is the sellers comment when I questioned about the AM/FM on the pre-sets rather than a slider
*"Not sure what the difference is, but I am sure this came out of our old 65 GTO"*

But it just looks strange that AM/FM is not selected with a slider.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I sold it or I would look but it almost looked like my 65 Catalina radio. Not sure so don't take my word for it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Al,

I can see the code on the front of the radio which looks like 7286084 which I believe is the part number for the faceplate, is there another number on the back of the radio. The 65 tempest am/fm radio part number is 7292112.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Not an expert but I'm pretty confident that is not a 64, here are some 64 pictures I found and I believe the number for the 64 push-button is 984076

Rick


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

There was no AM-FM for the '64 GTO.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Richard Boneske said:


> There was no AM-FM for the '64 GTO.


You're right. I guess I'll look for a 65/66.

Thanks for pointing that out.

Al T.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

A '65 or '66 AM-FM radio will cost a lot and they're not stereo and they don't work very well. 

Since you're not retaining originality, why not go to one of the aftermarket look-alikes? They start at about $270 with AM-FM Stereo with inputs for Ipod or CD player. PY and Ames Performance has them.


----------

